

Show HN: StableLib, an LTS distribution of Go packages - dchest
https://stablelib.com/blog/stablelib-released/

======
xena
I'm not big on it being a paid project.
[https://www.stackage.org/](https://www.stackage.org/) does the same thing for
haskell for free.

------
dchest
Someone posted before it was released here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9342769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9342769)

Now that it's released, I thought I'd post it as "Show HN" with a link to blog
post. Happy to answer your questions!

~~~
kodis
I'm unclear on the origin of these packages: are they all original works, or a
vetting and repackaging of other packages? If the later, how are improvements
being sent up stream?

~~~
dchest
The latter (although some _are_ original works); if you browse
[https://stablelib.com/v1/](https://stablelib.com/v1/), you can see links to
upstreams for each package in "Information" section. Improvements are sent via
whatever method the original accepts, mostly GitHub pull requests.

------
advanderveer
Awesome! Is there a way of proposing packages? I for one would love to see the
following be included:

\- github.com/hashicorp/errwrap \- github.com/mattn/go-issatty \- a file
system notification lib (fsnotify, timeglass/snow etc)

~~~
dchest
Thanks! I'll make a website page for package proposals, meanwhile a simple
email to info@stablelib.com (or a comment here) will do :)

